# "draw down"



## basquiat

Va salut,

O sugestie va rog pentru traducerea lui "draw down" in contextul unui contract de imprumut: " Interest shall accrue from the date of *draw-down* until and including the repayment date".

Poate fi tradus cu "Credit"?

Multumesc,


----------



## jazyk

Citând definiţii la draw down în dicţionar, am impresia că este vorba de utilizarea iniţială sau de epuizarea/golirea unului lucru.


----------



## basquiat

Multzumesc, Jazyk
M-am lamurit intre timp cu ajutorul forumului englez- in romaneste ar fi  aproximativ : "creditare in cont"


----------



## jazyk

Mulţumesc pentru informaţie.


----------

